# Walker Users! Walker Machine with Salt Spreader?



## Briankook (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello. Did any of you Walker users mod your Walker with a drop spreader on the back? 
Since I have seen people install these http://ventrac.com/media/SS300_update.pdf on ATV's, I was wondering if the Walker machines can be modded to fit one as well?

If so, pics would be great! 

Brian


----------

